# Cancelled - VA meet - Cancelled



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Cancelled


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

I’m in!!! I’m just not sure which car I’m bringing. The cold temps have not been much help but I’m TRYING to get a nice budget system in my Corvette. The new gear was just ordered yesterday and will be here this week. Hopefully I’ll be able to make it happen. If not I’ll just bring the Malibu


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I’m going to try - need to look at some things coming up before putting my name in the list 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

im down for it


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - 
3 - 
4 - 
5 - Dan/Dan750iL - Ford Explorer Hopefully finished. Wouldn't that be a refreshing change?


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

I'll definitely try to make this. Always a good time.

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Todd / TheTodd - Malibu
3 - Jason / Bertholomy - S4
4 - Ian / ChasingSQ - BRZ
5 - Dan/Dan750iL - Ford Explorer Hopefully finished. Wouldn't that be a refreshing change?
6 - Ryan / Truthunter - Camry


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

.



1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant

2 - Todd / TheTodd - Malibu

3 - Jason / Bertholomy - S4

4 - Ian / ChasingSQ - BRZ

5 - Dan/Dan750iL - Ford Explorer Hopefully finished. Wouldn't that be a refreshing change?

6 - Ryan / Truthunter - Camry]

7- Benjamin / Coppertone - Ram 1500


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Bump for an update.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

I’ve missed the last couple. I’d really like to make this one. I’ll certainly give it the old school try. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant

2 - Todd / TheTodd - Malibu

3 - Jason / Bertholomy - S4

4 - Ian / ChasingSQ - BRZ

5 - Dan/Dan750iL - Ford Explorer Hopefully finished. Wouldn't that be a refreshing change?

6 - Ryan / Truthunter - Camry]

7- Benjamin / Coppertone - Ram 1500

8 - Scott / Babs - Civic

Hope you can make it Scott!


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Added my name to the list!

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant

2 - Todd / TheTodd - Malibu

3 - Jason / Bertholomy - S4

4 - Ian / ChasingSQ - BRZ

5 - Dan/Dan750iL - Ford Explorer Hopefully finished. Wouldn't that be a refreshing change?

6 - Ryan / Truthunter - Camry]

7- Benjamin / Coppertone - Ram 1500

8 - Scott / Babs - Civic

9 - Kelly / kmbkk - FRS


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

Woo woo! I got the modest system installed in the Vette. It's nothing spectacular but I have to say I'm pretty impressed with what I managed to do for less than $500 for everything. (Please keep in mind I don't drive it much so staging, imaging, etc. were not important... more like be able to be heard with the windows down and over the soon to be installed exhaust but still sound good.) Now I just have to get the new clutch & rear main seal in so it's not puking oil and I'll be golden.

If I get all that done and bring the Vette, can I get a parking spot up in the driveway? I just think it'll be too low to get it into the yard & I don't want to damage the car or leave ANOTHER brown spot in the grass. I'll know whether I'll be bringing it or the Malibu by the week before at the latest.

See you all soon!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

TheTodd said:


> If I get all that done and bring the Vette, can I get a parking spot up in the driveway? I just think it'll be too low to get it into the yard & I don't want to damage the car or leave ANOTHER brown spot in the grass. I'll know whether I'll be bringing it or the Malibu by the week before at the latest.


That's fine, just let me know when you are sure and I can make sure you get a spot on the driveway.


----------



## jcesl2 (Nov 14, 2018)

I'll be there for my first meet.

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant

2 - Todd / TheTodd - Malibu

3 - Jason / Bertholomy - S4

4 - Ian / ChasingSQ - BRZ

5 - Dan/Dan750iL - Ford Explorer Hopefully finished. Wouldn't that be a refreshing change?

6 - Ryan / Truthunter - Camry]

7- Benjamin / Coppertone - Ram 1500

8 - Scott / Babs - Civic

9 - Kelly / kmbkk - FRS 

10 - Jonathan / jcesl2 - E63


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Bump, just about a month to go. Here's hoping by April the weather will have decided what it's doing. 

Constant cycle of a day or two of snow, then warming up nicely, before another day of snow and cold.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Booked Saturday night at the Ramada in Strasburg. Anyone else staying the night?


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Still waiting on a few pieces of equipment as I’m doing a full overhaul but hopefully everything will be in and ready by then this way I can catch Ryan and Jason at the same time for their thoughts.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Truthunter said:


> Booked Saturday night at the Ramada in Strasburg. Anyone else staying the night?


Nice. We will in all likelihood have dinner at that restaurant there again as well. Seemed to work out nicely the last few times. 



Mullings said:


> Still waiting on a few pieces of equipment as I’m doing a full overhaul but hopefully everything will be in and ready by then this way I can catch Ryan and Jason at the same time for their thoughts.


I have only heard good things about your car, will have to make sure I get a demo this time. Admittedly, I think the only time I have seen it was at SVR last year and I was not there all that long.



On the subject of food, I will start planning that out here in the next couple days. Hoping to get some more interest in the meet overall as well.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

OK, so just over 3 weeks away now. Kind of hoped for a little more interest, but at the same time, it is what it is and I have no doubt it will be a good time as it always has been. Not going to stress over numbers. Better start to plan some food... 

I have no idea what yet, but I will either get some burgers on the grill, or make something in the crock pot.

1) Ian - something, buns and 99% sure I have plasticware and plates


----------



## moodue (Nov 25, 2018)

My install should be at least partially done by then! I really want to make this. You guys *may* be witness to my first rodeo!


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

moodue said:


> My install should be at least partially done by then! I really want to make this. You guys *may* be witness to my first rodeo!


Finished or not... you should still try and make it. It's always a good time.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

moodue said:


> My install should be at least partially done by then! I really want to make this. You guys *may* be witness to my first rodeo!


Hope you can make it, here's hoping it will be your first of many!!



Truthunter said:


> Finished or not... you should still try and make it. It's always a good time.


Thanks.... and yes, I suspect typically at least 25% of people do not have a finished system, and the other 75% while they say it is finished, it's usually not :laugh:


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I hate to be the first one to post regrets for not making it.....and I've tried to make all of the ones Ian has hosted because it is always a great time - and I love talking to Ian and John. 

My niece is graduating soon from UVA (I know, boo hiss from the VT fans  ), and we wanted to take her to Monticello in April before she graduates - it ended up being this weekend  So as much as I'll miss seeing you all, I will miss this opportunity with her more I believe. I'll be there in the Fall with a working system this time......


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> I hate to be the first one to post regrets for not making it.....and I've tried to make all of the ones Ian has hosted because it is always a great time - and I love talking to Ian and John.
> 
> My niece is graduating soon from UVA (I know, boo hiss from the VT fans  ), and we wanted to take her to Monticello in April before she graduates - it ended up being this weekend  So as much as I'll miss seeing you all, I will miss this opportunity with her more I believe. I'll be there in the Fall with a working system this time......


Shame you won't be able to make it, but family is as good a reason as it comes for not being able to make it. 

See you in NC in May then! Reminds me I really should book a hotel.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

naiku said:


> Shame you won't be able to make it, but family is as good a reason as it comes for not being able to make it.
> 
> See you in NC in May then! Reminds me I really should book a hotel.


Yes Sir! I'm looking forward to seeing you (and hopefully John?) in May!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Yep, he'll be heading down with me, I'm pretty sure he looks forward to it.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey guys. Just saw the list and should clarify I was saying I wanna go but don’t think I can commit totally. But depending on the next week or so. Man I could definitely use a road trip and weekend SQ fun. Would be great to see everyone and hear some great cars. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Hopefully you can make it, I think the last time I heard your Civic was the first meet at Jason's I attended. Seems a long time ago now!!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Just under 2 weeks to go, the weather is shaping up to be really nice.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

A week to go, hoping everyone can still make it. 

I'm not sure if anyone is planning to bring and food. I have plasticware, plates and I think cups and plan to make either something on the grill or in the crock pot.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Sorry guys but I wont be able to come to the meet. Family stuff popped up. Like it's my wife's birthday that weekend.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Electrodynamic said:


> Sorry guys but I wont be able to come to the meet. Family stuff popped up. Like it's my wife's birthday that weekend.


Oops!! Better but forget that one, see you at Jason's in May.


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

Do we have an actual head-count at this point? I know through messages we were at about 5 or 6 confirmed earlier. I’m just curious as, although it’s always a good time, I’m not sure I want to drive 3 hours each way if there’s only going to be 3 of us actually showing up.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

TheTodd said:


> Do we have an actual head-count at this point? I know through messages we were at about 5 or 6 confirmed earlier. I’m just curious as, although it’s always a good time, I’m not sure I want to drive 3 hours each way if there’s only going to be 3 of us actually showing up.


Understood. 

I'm going to cancel. I had 7 confirmed, but I think that's down to 5 already. Not worth the headache for me and I feel terrible when guys drive 3+ hours and only 3 or 4 others show up. I may set up a fall meet, at the moment not sure I'll even bother.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Bummer couldn't get more interest in this. Just cancelled the hotel.

Still hope you do a fall meet though.


----------



## jcesl2 (Nov 14, 2018)

Understood. I'll be at the next one.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I’m sorry dude - I hate that there weren’t more folks interested / available - but I totally understand your reasoning. I’m very much hoping for a Fall Meet as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Truthunter said:


> Still hope you do a fall meet though.





jcesl2 said:


> Understood. I'll be at the next one.





bertholomey said:


> I’m very much hoping for a Fall Meet as well.


Thanks guys, I am sure I will look at setting up a fall meet, just for now not going to worry all that much about it.


----------

